# Neu und Unerfahren im Teichbau!



## annewww38 (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo an Alle, 

wir wollten schon seit langer Zeit einen kleinen Schwimmteich. Nach vielen Stunden im Internet lesen habe ich dann vor 3 Wochen mit meinen Mädels angefangen einen 10 qm großen Schwimmteich mit Naturzone auszuheben. Das war echt harte Arbeit, wie Ihr ja wohl alle selbst wisst.
 Leider mussten ich einen großen Teil steil machen da uns der Platz im Garten fehlt. Bis zum Vlies einlegen hat alles gut funktioniert. Die Folie 1,5 mm haben wir dann eingelegt und versucht in Falten zu legen, haben immer wieder ein Stück aufgefüllt und jetzt besteht unser Teich hauptsächlich aus Falten und am Rand steht dadurch die Folie auch ab weil so viel Folie dahinter ist. Wir sind total traurig , denn wir haben uns so auf  unsere  eigenen Ruhezone gefreut.

Gibt es hier nette Menschen aus Franken ( Nähe Erlangen), die uns mit Rat, auch vielleicht  mit körperlichen Kräften unterstützen würden und  Mitleid mit einem Teichneuling haben.

LG Annewww38


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu und Unerfahren im Teichbau!*

Hallo Anne, 

Bin zwar nicht aus der Nähe von Erlangen, aber es kommt natuerlich etwas auf die Form an. Die Folie sollte warm sein und man kann bei rechteckigen Teichen die Falten ganz gut nach Aussen legen. So ungefähr wie eine Verpackung mit Geschenkpapier falten, nur das innen eben der Teich ist.
Ist 10qm nicht arg wenig fuer einen stabil laufenden Schwimmteich ? 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## annewww38 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu und Unerfahren im Teichbau!*

Hallo Wolf,

naja, groß Schwimmen kann man nicht, wenn die  Pflanzen mal drin sind , aber zum Abkühlen reicht es hoffentlich. Ich Dir gerne Bilder zeigen, um Deine Meinung zu hören, aber irgendwie habe ich es nicht geschafft sie von der Kamera ins Forum zu ziehen. Was hast Du als alter Teichhase für Bedenken. Freuemich über jde gut gemeinte Kritik.

LG Anne


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu und Unerfahren im Teichbau!*

Hallo Anne, 

mit Schwimmteichen habe ich null Erfahrung, bin aber immer davon ausgegangen, das die ne bestimmte Mindestgröße brauchen um sich zu regenerieren. 
Da müssen mal die Schwimmteichprofis ran. 

Wolf


----------



## Bibo-30 (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu und Unerfahren im Teichbau!*

Hallo Anne

Erstmal ein  :willkommen hier im Forum

Hier wird dir mit Sicherheit geholfen    
zum Schwimmteich kann ich leider nichts sagen, außer das er, wie Wolf schon sagte seeehr klein ist.....
ich hoffe du schaffst das mit den Bildern.....wäre ja schön zu sehn was ihr schon geschafft habt...... 
wird es ein reiner Pflanzen-und Abkühlteich??Oder sollen auch Fische rein??Wie ist denn die Form??Rund,Eckig oder...??


----------



## Kolja (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Neu und Unerfahren im Teichbau!*

Hallo Anne,

herzlich Willkommen hier.

Mit Bildern wäre es natürlich einfacher, Fragen zu beantworten.

So geht es.


----------

